# New betta that changes his colors a lot... what is he???



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay I know I JUST got my CT Haruki and haven't even got the tank I need for him, but I went and got this guy. He isn't really a black roundtail I think.
He is a plakat? a dark blue?
He has a random spot or two of red in his tail.
I love him, he has a great personality, 
I have him in a bowl atm >.<
I need to get a ten gallon tank and seperate it...
I saw so many beautiful bettas today.
a purple butterfly plakat male too..
and a marble plakat that was gorgeous.
I ended up with this one, he caught my heart 
































More pics in a little while. and updates on Haruki.
Haruki is adorable, and acts like a little puppy,
:3


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's beautiful!
And he is a black orchid plakat I believe.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

that is what I thought.
He was labeled a black roundtail.
I was like T_T
but he was beautiful
I have always wanted a black orchid so badly.
i love him, I need to name him
Haruki is doing great too and he is so vibrant


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

See here are more pics of him.








































And here is some updated pics of haruki and his sweet self 
I absolutely love this fish.
he is getting his colors good.

















































Wish me luck in getting my new job as a cashier, over the summer to help pay more for these little buggers.
I wouldn't know what color to classify Haruki, I want to say cambodian, but no?
anyways here are more pics.
I can't want to get a new tank for them.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Your new guys gorgeous!! Your other ones beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're bwautiful!!


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

The first one is called a Marble Plakat, they DO change colors. MAN you are lucky!! I have been trying to find one for a long time!!! They are kinda pricey where I come from. Good job tho very nice looking Betta.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

They both are very beautiful.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I love that plaket!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

awesome pics!!!


----------

